# Pigeon Hunt 12/19



## LilSiman/Medina

Me and a couple buddies got out and decoyed some pigeons yesterday morning. Even with the strong winds we were still able to get big groups to come in. Also.. Idk if this is the right sub forum to post this too but I thought it's more like waterfowl than upland game or small game. I also shot my first band and all white bird. I ended up shooting 2 whites, 2 white and black and a couple more regular colored birds. My buddy shot a red color phased one and we ended up shooting 25 total.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Here's some pictures.


----------



## ducky152000

Gotta love decoying pigeons. nice job.


----------



## Carpn

I tell ya what, a good pigeon shoot is tough to beat.


----------



## bdawg

Never tried it, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## zz3l4b

What brand and how many pigeon decoys do you use?
Do you set up near barns?
What is best time of day to hunt?

Thanks


----------



## Deadeyedeek

zz3l4b said:


> What brand and how many pigeon decoys do you use?
> Do you set up near barns?
> What is best time of day to hunt?
> 
> Thanks


love shootin em, got a banded white one also..Use a mojo they drop right on in..good eating too!


----------



## ducky152000

i dont use pigeon decoys. just a few mojo doves and then the dead ones around the mojos. usualy hunt crop fields pigeons are feeding in. got to scout just like waterfowl hunting. best time is usualy right after sunrise till noon or so. evening hunts can be good also. i have had many hunts with over 100 birds a day.


----------



## beaver

Used to do that all the time. Definitely a good time. I've got a whole string of bands too. I tried to call my first one in like a duck band and didn't know any better. They gave me another number to call and it was some racing pigeon society or something. That lady chewed me up and down when I told her that I shot the bird. All the birds we shot were nuisance barn pigeons, they weren't racing anywhere. It never stopped me from shooting them after that, just stopped me from telling them about it.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Deadeyedeek said:


> love shootin em, got a banded white one also..Use a mojo they drop right on in..good eating too!


We use soar no more decoys with mojo doves. Set up 5 yards in front of us and use the dead ones.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

A double band I shot saturday.


----------



## beaver

Those are the same bands that I got my rear chewed over. Haha


----------

